# 69 Chevelle rear 10 bolt Fit a 1972 GTO



## tjvending (Apr 3, 2010)

69 Chevelle rear 10 bolt Fit a 1972 GTO. What problems will I have? Thinking of switching my rear pinion u joint to the Chevelle, will this work? I think the Chevelle pinion nut is smaller then the GTO , also will my rear u joint work on the Chevelle rear?

TJ


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

You posted in the 2004-2006 GTO section of the forum, I moved your post to the correct forum page.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

The Chevy 8.2 is even weaker than the BOP 8.2, according to most. I think the Chevy 8.2 will use the smaller 1310 series U-joint. I assume the Pontiac will use the larger joint, which I think is sometimes referred to as a GM 3R, an S44, or a 1344 series. 

To mate the small joint rear with the large joint driveshaft, you'll need a conversion joint. I think the Neapco # is 3-3130, the Precision/Moog number is 372, and the GMB number is 240-0356.

https://www.ebay.com/p/Universal-Jo...m=322745589255&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

https://www.amazon.com/Precision-Driveline-372-Universal-Joint/dp/B000CJOGWC

https://www.amazon.com/Moog-372-Uni...pID=41MWH-XdL5L&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

https://www.ebay.com/p/Universal-Joint-Rear-Rear-Front-GMB-240-0356/76883596 

But, I could be wrong. pinion head is the rear end expert here.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

tjvending, if you are in a pinch to keep the vehicle running and the 8.2 Chebby rear is a known good rear, and its dirt cheap, that's the only instance I'd go to swapping one in a Pontiac A-body. The lack of pinion support and c-clip axles is why I've always shied away from the Chebby 8.2's in anything A-body wise that was putting any kind of power to the ground Have probably gone through more 8.2 Chebby rears for cruiser type early Chebby II's and 30's streetrods than anything else.


----------



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

It will fit, you will need a conversion u-joint. I did that to mine back in the 80's when I had a bad carrier in my 68. Left it in there for quite a while, till I found the parts to repair my original one.


----------

